# Canon T3 vs Nikon D3100?



## photography_help

Which one will be a better buy? I was considering buying a entry level DSLR but really confused on which one should I go with? What are the difference between the two camera?


----------



## Poriotis

I had the same dilemma for the last few weeks.  I just made a purchase, a Nikon D3100 with an 18-55 lens.  Haven't looked back since.


----------



## photography_help

Nikon D3100 is missing the auto focus so limits the choice of lenses. Also the better sensor and viewfinder of Canon T3 really attracts me. Again this side by side comparison about Canon T3 vs Nikon D3100 makes me feel like going with Canon T3.


----------



## nick_cool

I prefer the Nikon D90 over the new 3100, it is more professional in the access to the controls, and it comes with a 18-100mm zoom.


----------



## Ernicus

Chevy vs. Ford

They both do the same thing.

I chose Nikon for the ergonomics.

as far as autofocus, the way you put it up there, you make it sound like the nikon won't autofocus.  Careful how you reply.  The 3100 will autofocus, with lenses that have the focus motor built in them.  There is no motor in the body so you have to manually focus old glass.


----------



## KmH

1.5 year old thread. 

Likely dug up by a SPAMMER that has since been banned and had all their spam deleted.


----------



## Ernicus

arghhh...I've been trolled.

I fail.


----------

